# Programacion del PIC ENC28J60



## ADOLFO LEON HERNANDEZ A (Mar 9, 2008)

Mucho gusto.  Necesito programar un PIC ENC28J60 de Microchip para que lea el puerto serial del PIC 16F873,  el dato que lea el ENC28J60 necesito enviarlos a un socket de comunicacion.

1. Exite un programador para el ENC28J60 y software


----------



## heli (Mar 10, 2008)

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1335&dDocName=en022889
El ENC28J60 no tiene memoria interna, no es un micro sino un periférico. No existe software ni programador para él porque el programa no reside en su interior sino que es el PIC el que se comunica con el y lo opera. 
Lo que si puedes necesitar es un stack TCP/IP para el PIC, como el que tiene microchip en su página (pero solo para micros grandes > 18Fxxx): http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/DeviceDoc/TCPIPStack 4.18.zip


----------



## ADOLFO LEON HERNANDEZ A (Mar 10, 2008)

Mil gracias, por la repuesta, pero como le asigno una direccion IP al dispositivo


----------



## heli (Mar 11, 2008)

El ENC28J60 no trabaja con direcciones IP. Solo trabaja con direcciones MAC, un nivel inferior de capa OSI. http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capa_de_aplicación#Capa_de_aplicaci.C3.B3n_.28Capa_7.29
Para trabajar con direcciones IP tienes que tener un software que cree una pila TCP/IP.


----------



## COARITES (Mar 2, 2011)

Encontre un ejemplo completo pero no se como simular en proteus, donde va l pin wol???


----------



## electroconico (Mar 2, 2011)

WOL ya no se ocupa en modelos recientes, creo que era wake on lan algo asi
supongo que es el pin 5??  se deja desconectado.

Saludos!


----------



## COARITES (Jul 23, 2011)

Muy tarde mi respuesta, pero lo deje desconectado como dices pero no funcionaba en ese tiempo y me desanime pero ahora volviendo al tema, el codigo creo que es antiguo:

#define  PIN_ENC_MAC_SO    PIN_C7   // Conectar con PIN MISO del ENC28J60.
#define  PIN_ENC_MAC_SI    PIN_B0   // Conectar con PIN MOSI del ENC28J60. 
#define  PIN_ENC_MAC_CLK   PIN_B1   // Conectar con PIN SCK del ENC28J60. 
#define  PIN_ENC_MAC_CS    PIN_B3   // Conectar con PIN CS del ENC28J60. 
#define  PIN_ENC_MAC_RST   PIN_B5   // Conectar con PIN RST del ENC28J60. 
#define  PIN_ENC_MAC_INT   PIN_D2   // Conectar con PIN INT del ENC28J60. 
#define  PIN_ENC_MAC_WOL   PIN_D3   // Conectar con PIN WOL del ENC28J60.

Xq ahora regereso con este problemita PIN_ENC_MAC_WOL   PIN_D3, pero de momento encontre un ejemplo con MIKRO C, y espero probar un ejemplo con la libreira de CCS, y haber como nos va, y gracias por contestar.

Ah y el ejemplo que descarge esta en:
http://picmania.garcia-cuervo.net/usb_3_cdctransfers.php
y el otro en:
ya no lo encuentro, pero si alguien quiere el ejemplo que esta en micro c, me lo dice.

De momento recomienzo el proeycto JAVA+ETHERNET+PIC18F4550:
Pero no se como subir imagenes:


----------



## PicC (Oct 8, 2011)

hola COARITES

te molesto para pedirte un favor.
podrias pasarte el codigo de ejemplo
que cometas de micro C
y el ejemplo de "JAVA+ETHERNET+PIC18F4550"
que que el link que pones no  me lleva a algun ejempo para el enc28j60

saludos!


----------



## COARITES (Dic 27, 2011)

Perdon por contestar tan tarde, pero solo tengo los ejemplos que encontre en la web;te lo envio en este momento

Tambien los paso esta pagian chekenla:
http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=36895.0


----------



## PicC (Dic 28, 2011)

Hola COARITES

gracias por los archivos pero ya pude hacerlo funcionar 
te dejo un video con el circuito montado en proto ya funcional
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4rjXuHdm5M"]Mi video [/ame]

Saludos.


----------



## COARITES (Oct 9, 2012)

Q*ue* bueno que lo lograste PicC, te cuento que acabo de comprarme el modulo ethernet, ya que antes no habia la venta de este modulo en mi pais jejeje, especificamente es este:
http://www.tecbolivia.com/index.php...category_id=14&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=4
Nose como lo hiciste, con que lenguaje lo lograste, si me podrias dar mas informacion te estaria muy agradecido.


----------

